# Walkey time and then hoover time



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

these are photos of lunas night walks and then hoover time lol everytime we use the pipe ont he hoover luna tries to bite it and then likes the suction lol...enjoy









































thanks for looking 
many thanks
and kindest regards
jess and Luna


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL its funny how they all like the hoover sucktion, mine do badley, one of mine even lick the hoover where the air blows out?? discusing lol.

luv the pic wiv her eyes closed hehe..


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I was wondering how Luna got such a lovely set of teeth in her smiley pictures - now I know how you clean them


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

lol well the secret is use daz for mouthwash lol it is superb
lol
thanks for all your comments appreicate them all
many thanks and
kindest regards
jess and Luna


----------



## martha moo (Sep 11, 2008)

awwww she is sooo cute bless her the hover pics are great lol


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks so much 
many thanks
jess and luna


----------

